
This dubstep violinist made $6M thanks to YouTube - iamben
http://www.factmag.com/2015/10/20/lindsey-stirling-top-earning-youtube-star-2015/
======
zcdziura
While the "article" here is fairly light on content, I will say this: Lindsey
Sterling (the subject here) is a wonderful artist and absolutely deserves the
success she's won. Her music is amazing listen to!

